# Stimmverzerrer



## Irgendjemand_1 (26. November 2005)

Hallo.

Ich fänds lustig, wenn ich n Tool hätte, wo ich über das Micro etwas reinspreche und das dann sofort verzerrt (sollte alles mögliche einstellbar sein ) rauskommt.
Also dass man dann so über TS reden könnte und das kommt bei den anderen dann so verzerrt an 

Gibt es sowas?
Wenn ja kostenlos?


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (14. Januar 2006)

klar gibt es das  mann nehme ein mic .. und:

*AV Voice Changer Software Diamond * 

und schon wirds lustig


----------

